# Faroes and Iceland



## Bagshanty

We're quite keen to take Tottie to the Faroes and Iceland, but we're struggling to work out how to do it. (Last time I went Grey Funnel Line, but we only sailed round Iceland! see http://www.hmsbacchante.co.uk/page1.htm & http://www.hmsminerva.info/photos1.htm)

The operator seems to be Smyril Line, sailing from Bergen or Lerwick, but I cannot get a timetable nor price off their website. Comments and advice welcomed - what sort of price are we talking about? What are the pitfalls to avoid?


----------



## sallytrafic

Bagshanty said:


> We're quite keen to take Tottie to the Faroes and Iceland, but we're struggling to work out how to do it. (Last time I went Grey Funnel Line, but we only sailed round Iceland! see http://www.hmsbacchante.co.uk/page1.htm & http://www.hmsminerva.info/photos1.htm)
> 
> The operator seems to be Smyril Line, sailing from Bergen or Lerwick, but I cannot get a timetable nor price off their website. Comments and advice welcomed - what sort of price are we talking about? What are the pitfalls to avoid?


I met a guy recently who's done both (he was a journalist) told me scary tales of gradients and ash roads I'll try and come up with his name.

Regards Frank


----------



## billym

We have a friend who runs escorted tours to Iceland ( not Faroes ) every year. I will get their info if you are intersted tomorrow


----------



## artona

Hi

Have a look here

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Nice link, Stew  

Gerald


----------



## antnjac

Hi, Steven Stewart has been to Iceland See here, he is currently in Venezuela!! driving his Unimog with friends from Silk Route Motorcaravan Club.

Tony


----------



## 96511

Smyril Line will be calling at Lerwick early and late next year, but apparently will be also calling at Scrabster (North Scotland) mid season. They exist mainly to serve the Faeroes (Torshavn) from Hantsholm (Denmark) but also call at Bergen (Norway) Lerwick (Shetland) and Seydisfjordur (Iceland). The full timetable for 2007 is not yet finalised, but will be fairly soon. I will post more when I can find out what is happening as they have just paid off all their staff in the Shetland Office.


----------



## Rapide561

*Smyril*

Hi

Try this link for the Ferry - a bit more geared to the UK market

http://www.smyril.co.uk/

Russell


----------



## ActiveCampers

Anyone have any more information on this? 

Very very early stage - but chatted about the idea of this trip!


----------



## Don_Madge

ActiveCampers said:


> Anyone have any more information on this?
> 
> Very very early stage - but chatted about the idea of this trip!


Hi,

This link will give you some ideas for Iceland. http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/509/128/

Don


----------



## Guest

Sarah Wakely recounted just such a trip in Oct 2007 Practical Motorhome. Smyril Line apparently do a triangula trip from Scrabster once a fortnight which can give you time in Iceland and a few day's stopover in the Faroes if you want it. She took a Bilbo Celex, but one of the photos shows it with a couple of coachbuilts.

Might be worth a look, it sounds great. But be prepared for long journey and sometimes rough roads. (she turned back at one point) 

Tco


----------



## 96511

The current website is here
http://www.smyril-line.com/
but don't expect a reply quickly. The UK departure point is Scrabster on the north coast of Scotland, near Thurso.
There is an Icelandic news page in English updated daily if you are interested.. http://icelandreview.com/


----------



## richard863

Hi All

The Smyril Line now runs out of Scrabster up near Wick, I am booked during end June and July.


----------



## ActiveCampers

I'd love to hear more about your trip. Ferry costs, plans, etc 
If possible of course


----------



## Hagu

Hello
Here is a link to information on how to drive in Iceland.
http://us.is/page/english


----------



## TwinTravellers

We are all booked up for Iceland 30th of July, coming back 18th August . Leaving Scrabster- Smyil line- Journey time 31hours.

Coming back, they drop you off at the Faroes for 3 days, the ferry carries on to, I think Norway, and collects you on the way back. Hope they don't forget us!

Cost of ferry-£876.96 encl.

What I would like to warn you about is this. We had great trouble getting the following: Break down cover and Vehicle cover. Most insurance companies don't include Iceland in their E.U policy cover. 

We had to change our insurance company to get cover. We are now with Safeguard.

The A.A. don't have cover for Iceland. We got break down cover with the CC/C carefree. The ferry was also booked through the CC/C . 

Another word of warning, as there is only one ferry a week, it would be advisable to also book a site in scotland and on the Faroes.

Hope all this is some help to you.

Ros is cold thinking about the trip already!!!!


----------



## 112717

*Iceland And Faroes*

Hi
We made the trip two years ago with our 18 month old daughter.
For break down and recovery cover try More than, 
If you are having a stop over in Faroe arrive with an empty tank of deisel, at the time it was about 60p litre compared to our 96p.
Iceland takes about 9 days to drive around conmfortably at 100 Miles per day. Non of the main road was difficult but a little rough in places.
North link ferries from aberdeen took us to Shetland and then we went with Smeryil.
We had a great trip and once you get over the quarry like topography it really is quiet different and stunning.
Take plenty of supplies as shopping is expensive but campsites were reasonable.
Regards.


----------



## richard863

*Iceland And Faroes*

Hi Subscrubs

Re your trip to Iceland. I understand it prohibited to take in dairy produce, is there any other restrictions in the food line?
kind regards


----------



## 112717

Hi Richard

Re food. I do remember that there were restrictions but my memory fails as to what.
That said there were a lot of vehicles getting off the ferry and whilst they did stop at every window and ask you the cursory "how long are you staying" I think you would be unlucky if they climbed aboard.
They just give you a sticker for the windscreen and send you on your way.
There is a petrol station and small supermarket just as you get off the ferry if you need supplies.
One other thing which caught us out was the smeryil line ferry operates in their local currency, not the euro, Kroner rings a bell. The exchange rate on board wasn't great so you may want to take a few.
Cheers


----------



## sallytrafic

To Whet your appetite a waterfall, a geysir, and a volcanic crater from our 2003 trip

also see this blog from a school trip (not by us  )>Here<


----------



## Hagu

Hello

This is from Customs in Iceland:
Among articles which are prohibited from importation are the following types of products:

Uncooked meat and various meat products, e.g. dried meat, uncooked smoked ham, bacon, saddle of pork, smoked uncooked sausages (e.g. salami), uncooked poultry etc.
Meat and meat products have to be fully cooked in order to be allowed into the country.

Uncooked milk and uncooked eggs.

See more here: http://www.tollur.is/default.asp?cat_id=301

If I can help you with something, please ask

Hagu


----------



## Bagshanty

It was a surprise to see the thread I started 3 years ago is still going!

We booked the Iceland/Faeroes trip last year 2007 and this year 2008, but on each occasion we have had to cancel for family or medical reasons. Now we are keeping our fingers crossed that 2009 will be the year.

(we returned to Romania last year instead - http://www.pippins.me.uk/ )


----------



## richard863

*Iceland*

Hi Hagu
Thankyou for the reply I tried to PM you last week and got no reply, I guessed you were on holiday somewhere. So I contacted the Iceland tourist board and got the following reply.
http://www.tollur.is/displayer.asp?cat_id=301

It sums up most things. Perhaps you can help me with the fishing side please.
I will be carrying my fly fishing equipment as I will be using it in Scotland, I hadn't intended to use them in Iceland, but one never knows. What is the procedure for getting the line and net disinfected on the island, or if I have it done in the UK what is the time lapse between the certificate and arriving on the Island?
We have a ETA of midday on the 19th Jun.
With kind regards

If you see our MHF flag in the windscreen give us a blast on the hooter.
Thanks for the photoes Frank


----------



## KellyW

Looking at the boat schedule, could anyone tell us whether it is possible to break the voyage in Bergen, as well as the Faroes?

As far as we have understood, the boat travels from Scrabster to Iceland via the Faroes. On the way back you spend a three day stopover on the Faroes and then the boat travels back to Scrabster via Bergen.

There is absolutely nothing in the brochure about any subsequent stopover in Bergen or whether this would entail a supplement but obviously a week there would improve the cost/benefit of any trip.

Also, what are people's experiences of the couchettes. We have a 22 month old and were wondering whether the extra expense of a cabin would be worth it.


----------



## richard863

*Smyril line*

Hi KellyW
The above line is the only Faroe, Iceland, Ejgberg & Bergen shipping out of that port.

As such they hold the whip hand (captive ordinance or a ripoff), because of the routing every body is forced to spend 3 days in Torhaven, the people from Scotland stay on the way back from Iceland, not only that you are forced to spend another day on the boat going via Bergen. The people travelling from Danmark have to spend 3 days in Torhaven going out. If the Faroe was in the EU I am sure they would come under unfair trading, but thats another story. We met a English couple in Iceland and they were getting off in Bergen then traveling back via Calais, so yes it can be done.
If you are going to Iceland Diesel is cheaper than the UK so leave Scotland with a 100 miles left in the tank. If you then go on to Faroe do not fill up as the fuel in Torhaven is less than £1 litre.
Hope this helps.


----------



## richard863

*Smyril line*

Hi KellyW
Sorry I didn't see the sleeping side of the question.
I wouldn't go in the couchettes they are down in the bilge area and are as noisy as hell. The better option is the inside rooms they have onsuite and 4 bunks.
Kind regards


----------



## KellyW

Thanks Richard.

We rang the ferry operator and what you have said is indeed correct. We can break the journey in Bergen at no extra cost, so we will probably have two weeks on Iceland (not enough I know) then the three nights on the Faroes, followed by a week in Norway. We will also book a cabin.

Once again, any other advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## richard863

*Iceland*

Hi KellyW
Due to the level of unmade roads. It is worthwhile thinking about having your tyres filled with some anti puncture gunge. I use Protek and have no complaints. Many will disagree I'm sure.
Have a great time over there.
Kind regards


----------

